# Exchange Foreign Driver's Licence



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi

I have an Australian passport but have been living in the UK for the last four years so I have a UK driver's licence. I am looking to move to the UAE and am concerned that the requirements to exchange my licence require it to be from the same country as my passport (which obviously it isn't). Is this carved in stone or how is it managed?

Thanks


----------

